#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Travel the World Travellers Tales Forum >  >  Wayne Kerr Does Pizza in Africa

## Wayne Kerr

Kenya's a cool place. Check Flash's African Adventure for the real deal. This is the other side of the coin. Last week I found myself in Mombasa, one of Kenyas tourism hotspots, but before I knew it I was back in the capital Nairobbery (aka Nairobi) enjoying the great music and pizza that can be found everywhere. Not so many photos or vids as I was shitting pineapples Id be robbed in most of the places I had fun in.


^ Wood oven fired pizza in Nairobi, Kenya

----------


## Wayne Kerr

*The Beach - Mombasa Kenya* 

Mombasa is like most tourist places in the developing tropical world. Big resorts, direct international air travel, and loads of sheilas “hawking the fork”. The proximity of the joint to Europe seems to have made the oldest occupation quite popular.

Before heading there an esteemed TD member gave me the following advice: (a) don't get drunk alone; (b) don't stay out late at night without someone who lives there "local"; and (c) don't, whatever else you may do, screw the women. Just like my first trip to Thailand I forgot most of this advice, but was smart enough to leave my camera and cash in the safe in the hotel when out and about. Before the recent strife most places in town were 100% but are now happy with 10% occupancy. We got looked after well  :Smile: .


^ Indian Ocean – Mombasa in Kenya 1


^ Indian Ocean – Mombasa in Kenya 2


^ Mombasa bar – plenty of fun to have at night


^ Plenty of traffic strolling past the bar by day – different story at night  :Wink:

----------


## Wayne Kerr

Mombasa  Indian Ocean Hotel

Mombasa is one of the last places you can get bloody good service at a decent rate. I paid equivalent of THB 1,500 for this beach view bungalow and all meals, but had to buy my own drinks. A tip was never asked for and when I tried it was refused.


^ View from the bungalow


^ Mozzies can be a bit of a pain in the arse apparently


^ Nice beer drinking spot next to the room  :Smile: 


^ Closest bar  never took my camera out at night  :Smile: 


^ The guys at the bar giving the thumbs up  of course the political bullshit has turned things around for them

----------


## chitown

Nice thread!!!

----------


## Texpat

Looks like a nice place to unwind. Great pics Wayne. My landlord in Los Angeles was originally from Mombasa. His wife was stunningly beautiful. Were the women pretty there?

----------


## Wayne Kerr

*Nice Bush in Mombasa*


^ Bloody big boab tree by the beach ... the sheilas aggregate under here by night 


^ Not a bad spot for a few gin and tonics in the afternoon. They say the tonic water helps with the mosquito borne diseases. I think its just the gin that takes the sting out of the bites. Buggered if I know  :Confused: .




> Were the women pretty there?


Yes indeed  :Smile:

----------


## Propagator

Nice thread Wayne.      I was out there way back in 1962, not very commercialised then.    The forces had a leave camp out at Nyali Sands.    For those of us that were spending over a year on Aden we were flown free to Mombasa and the camp.     The camp was probably about a half hours bus ride from Mombasa town.     Used to have a bus leave at 6.30 pm down to town and was called the Passion Bus, as those that took it knew they were staying down the town and there was no bus back until next morning  :Razz: 




> Were the women pretty there?


Oh Yes - my first experience of inter racial 'friendship' or should  I say copulation.   They sure knew how to keep one happy.

----------


## astasinim

Looks like a great place to stay. Thanks for showing us.

----------


## Northern Scum

Top thread Wayne.

----------


## flash

Great Pictures, looks like you had a great time. Really beautiful place.
Did Wayne Jr see any lions?

----------


## buad hai

Beautiful stuff. Thanks.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Did Wayne Jr see any lions?


Only on the telly. He's in Thailand still.

----------


## sabang

> Did Wayne Jr see any lions?


Did Wayne Snr see any loins?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Did Wayne Snr see any loins?


Do you really need to ask that!?  :Smile:

----------


## patsycat

I stayed in that very hotel in January 2006 and again last January 2007!!

It's a small world, of all the "hotels in Mombasa".....

Can't remember the price, as mum was paying.  But we had a good time.

----------


## Wayne Kerr

> It's a small world, of all the "hotels in Mombasa".....


Funny you should mention that. Was drinking with an Australian in the bar. After a few hours we realised we went to the same high school in a small Australian town, albeit several years apart. Friends of friends and all that and shall drop in enjoy Songkran with us for a few hours on his way back down under.




> Did Wayne Snr see any loins?


Hang on mate, will get onto that soon  :Smile:

----------


## Wayne Kerr

*Mombasa  Nairobi
*
Mombasa goes off. Like I said earlier, didnt take my camera out of the hotel at night for safety, but really wish I had. I vaguely recall sitting with a group of about 10 locals on my last night in some crazy bar until 4 am drinking. From memory the locals seem to like the ganja, the girls are too fun (is that possible?), and the blokes seem okay. Thankfully they sorted me a taxi when time to go and get my stuff to fly back to Nairobi. I arrived in Nairobi in need of a good sleep but a bloody motor car rally had invaded my hotel and sleep was impossible. Instead I went for a walk and quickly found a suitable bar to spend the afternoon.


^ The hotels in Mombasa seem to be into child and old folk labour ... not my cup of tea at all


^ Food was okay though, a lovely spit roasted goat


^ That is Mount Kilimanjaro sticking its peak out through the clouds  I think 


^ Bloody Kenya Motor Rally invaded my hotel just as I arrived in Nairobi  good excuse not to sleep  :Wink: 


^ Next up was one of Nairobis famous happy pizzas, some cold beer, and some good live music  :Smile:

----------


## Wayne Kerr

*A Drunken Afternoon in Nairobi*

Ended up having an awesome afternoon. So good in fact I contracted a video person (well my 12 yr old niece) to stick the bits of video I took together. I tacked the last bit on  :Wink: .

----------


## Wayne Kerr

*Pizza in Nairobi*

It is a bit of a worry when you start thinking of travel destinations in terms of favourite food and restaurants. Anyway Nairobi simply has the best pizzas I’ve ever had, and yes I mean better than Lygon Street, Melbourne. I really must recommend the "Pomodoro" if you’re ever in town. Everyone knows it, if they don’t just ask to go to the Village Market. Anyway here’s what they’ll bung together for you for about 300 baht. That's their medium pizza, a cracker salad and focaccia, and a free beer. They have a good stock of wines too. 


^ The best pizza west of Lygon Street … the delish  :Smile:

----------


## Wayne Kerr

*Dubai Airport*

I hear a lot of people banging on about how good the shopping is in Dubai. Bloody good way to waste a shit load of money in my book, but after too many good nights in a row I was very pleased to find the "Special Handling" lounge. I learned this is camel jockey talk for “happy ending”.

Anyway hope you enjoy the pics. Alll in all it was a relief to get back to Thailand.


^ Dubai Airport


^ Check out the special handling lounge next time you're there  :Smile:

----------


## Fabian

Great thread.




> I hear a lot of people banging on about how good the shopping is in Dubai.


I wonder where the good shopping is. I did not see anything special and the airport in general is quite shitty especially at night with all the people sleeping on the floor.

----------

